# Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel



## Darksaber (Mar 23, 2008)

The Porsche 911 Turbo wheel is an exact replica of the real wheel and comes with hand stitched leather and wireless technology for unrestricted racing fun. The pedals and choice of gear box round up the exclusive package. The gearbox is available as either 6+1 speed H-pattern gear stick or a sequential version.

*Show full review*


----------



## knowledge123 (Mar 26, 2008)

It seems as if you got the beta unit, as I did ? 

There are changes that the final unit had that the beta doesn't, such as a plate (1kg, iirc) in the pedals, so it doesn't shift at all.

Good review though


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 26, 2008)

knowledge123 said:


> It seems as if you got the beta unit, as I did ?
> 
> There are changes that the final unit had that the beta doesn't, such as a plate (1kg, iirc) in the pedals, so it doesn't shift at all.
> 
> Good review though



Well if they sent me a beta unit as final, then that is what I have to evaluate. If Fanatec would like to send me a final unit so I can compare and see if there are any changes, I would love to do that.

But I did not really go into the very technical aspects of the unit, I focused more on the function and design of the wheel for this review. This is to show, how does the wheel work, what does it look like? what features does it have?

but good to know that they have changed things around a bit 

cheers
DS


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good review. Product seems great (asside from the plasticy pedals/gearbox's) and the steering wheel looks exceptionally accurate, but I think if I was in the market for a Wheel right now, I would have to go with the G25, which is a much better value for money. Don't get me wrong, I love Porsche, but not for the premium that is charged. I guess the quantity on this will be limited as it is a niche high end product. Looks very good and if you are that much of a P fan, go for it.


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 26, 2008)

dont think it would sell well in the uk or japan unless they put the gearbox on the otherside


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 26, 2008)

regan1985 said:


> dont think it would sell well in the uk or japan unless they put the gearbox on the otherside



LOL you can put the gearbox on whatever side you like.

Well as G25 owner I think this is an okay attempt at an alternate choice. But with the higher price and the plasticky bits that I know are steel and solid on my G25 I will stick to my current choice . I had been waiting to see a review on it to see if I could recommend it to people as an alternative, I cant.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 26, 2008)

Great review as always.

Nice wheel, Fanatec have done a great job with it, but it seems that the pedals let it down. But still, the G25 seems the best choice for true sim-addicts (like me ).

BTW Wizz, not attacking, just a compliment, you should test wheels like these in more realistic game like GTR2 or Race 07 to feel where the real wheel shines. In games like that you should feel the most realistic feedback. And a warning...those games aren't for n00bies. 

I don't know how many TPU users will agree with me on that.


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 26, 2008)

thanx for the feedback  I was the guy who reviewed that ^^

we can try it out with all types of games, and you will always find someone who prefers one game over another...What we tried to show in the review is the function of the wheel, not so much for a specific game, but how it handles certain global aspects (like vibration and force feedback). 

cheers
DS


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 26, 2008)

All I can say is...

... time for Porsche Unleashed 2!

C'mon NFS team... you havent made a game as good as NFSPU was. But it is in desperate need of an updated version. Go knock on Porsches doors for some more sponsorship money.

I had so much fun with NFSPU that i actually went out and bought a 911. (A couple of years later, mind).


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Mar 27, 2008)

... agreed. A high end product like this wheel should be testet on games like lfs2, cmrae dirt, race 07 or gtr2. Nobody buys a 350$ wheel to play NFS! 
Comparison to the G25 would have been nice.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 27, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Great review as always.
> 
> Nice wheel, Fanatec have done a great job with it, but it seems that the pedals let it down. But still, the G25 seems the best choice for true sim-addicts (like me ).
> 
> ...



Yeah I will agree with this. I bought my G25 for GTL/rFactor/GTR2 Now that I have a PS3 it has become even more useful.
I have NFS Pro Street and I can say it is a pretty good game as far as FFB goes and it actually has THE BEST clutch out of any game I have EVER played(and I own or have tried em all) All the sims I mentioned while alot more in depth don't even come close.
So it wasnt a bad choice as a test game actually.


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't get me wrong... the review wasn't bad at all... 
BUT not on the "complete" level i would expect from this site! 

@INSTG8R
A quite good setup! 

Anyway best clutch for me is still lfs 2 alpha!


----------



## Fanatec (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good review and the the award!

Most of the things which have been critizised have been changed. We changed the material of the shifters and made a complete rework on the pedals before mass production.

The packaging is certainly a matter of taste. We followed Porsche standards which are different from what is popular in the PC and Toy market.

The Force Feedback strength can be adjusted both in the driver and the Tuning menu of the wheel and hey, don't buy a Porsche Turbo and then complain it has too much power


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 29, 2008)

Lowman316 said:


> Don't get me wrong... the review wasn't bad at all...
> BUT not on the "complete" level i would expect from this site!
> 
> @INSTG8R
> ...



noted 

let me see if I can get the review updated with GTR2 and Race 07 within the next few days- I will let you guy know-

cheers
DS


----------



## MikeVictor (Apr 29, 2008)

*Order Status & Comment - Do I have it right?*

Just ordered the Fanatec Porsche wheel set on their web site.

As I understand it, I actually preordered it, apparently and the first shipment of any order for the new improved version of the wheel will start in a couple days, the end of April.  I understand that there is a list of orders that they will fill first come first serve.  I suspect I am well down on the list by now as this new version appears to have been added to their catelog back in Aug 07.

Is all that right?

If all the 40 improvements listed in a previoius posting to this thread were implemented, then I would think this would be a very good wheel set with the precision i am looking for in the pedals and the wheel.  I have found that the precise integrated use of brake and accelerator are critical to braking, cornoring, and accelerating..and add a lot more fun to the simulation when one can nail the 4 wheel drift at maximum possible braking, speed and acceleration in and out of a corner.

I am a GPL diehard that experiments with newer sims, but that classic open wheel racing without the aid of newer technology is where it is at for me.  Much more is required of the driver, I like that, keeps me busy.

Looking forward to getting the wheel set, hope to see it sometime in May 08.

Regards to all,

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Good News - Delivery coming soon*

Just recieved an email from Fanatec saying I would have the  Wheel set delivered by mid May.  Lookiing forward to it.  I trust that the pedals will be much improved over the beta version reported before as that is critical to my satisfaction with the system.  I participate in flight sims as well and hope to have a set up where I only need one set of pedals for car racing and aircraft piloting.  We'll see.  Anyone with experience with this?

Looking forward to it regardless,

Mike


----------



## jmke (May 8, 2008)

Hey Darksaber, thank you for the review; how about some feedback on using it with a recent racing sim.

LFS
rFactor
GTR2/Race07

how does it compare the Logitech G25?


----------



## MikeVictor (May 8, 2008)

*My current opinion*

I've noted that a lot of the concern with the Fanatec wheel was actually based on the beta version of the wheel.  It was commendable for them to openly involve the sim racing community in performing beta testing during their development of the final product. Admirable.  Of course the beta version of the Fanatec wheel set would probably be inferior to the production version of the G25 in some ways.  But I suspect due to the open beta testing and apparent response and corrective action taken, that the Fanatec wheel we recieve in a week or so will be far superior to it's competiters overall and worth the price difference.  I supsect that we will get more value for the money than for the G25.  Fanatec has thrown down the guantlet, and I think they are going to take top honors when compared to current production models on the market.  However, I am wondering what Logitec is going to do about it.

I bought the Fanatec Wheel and am looking forward to using it, but I respect and own more than one Logitec product and have been happy with them. Fanatec has raised the bar, Logitec will clear it and we will see some interesting improvements in game controls as a result of this healthy competition between two respectable vendors, and others.

How I see it at the moment,

Mike (GPL diehard fan)


----------



## MikeVictor (May 15, 2008)

*Status Update for my Fanatec Wheel Purchase.*

Just recieved an email with an invoice attached stating that my payment has been recieved (I ordered the Wheel a couple weeks ago) and that it would now be shipped.  Shipment will take about a week according to the invoice.  So I should see it next week sometime, not this week.

I guess they are sorting out their customer communications approach with this order and will improve upon it.  I suspect that will be my only "issue" with this.  On-line vendors more often than not provide a tracking number that provides some status to the buyer, that is unless the US Post Office is making the delivery, then tracking numbers if provided are useless as per my experience.

If there is anything I would change to date with my experience, it would be improving the on-line order status reporting and provision of shipment tracking numbers for customers.  Perhaps the Fanatec folks will address these concerns as they did those for the product itself.  I have no big heartburn with this, unless the package is deliverd and sits on my doorstep and gets stolen without my being able to do anything to prevent it.

Has anyone else recieved an invoice in the email?

Mike


----------



## magibeg (May 15, 2008)

I have to wonder what that feels like in comparison to the real thing though. I've driven a porche boxter (big difference i know) and i'm curious how authentic it really is.


----------



## MikeVictor (May 15, 2008)

*Fanatec Porsche name*

It's sort of neat that they adopted the Porsche style with the wheel.  But frankly, I would rather have had the money spent on improvements to the hardware and software than paying for an expensive emblem on the wheel.  The possible advantage to the Porsche association is that Porsche may insist that products with their name on them be of high quality just like their cars.

I wish I had 100k to put into a Porsche of my own.  I will have to settle for my Fanatec wheel, my Manta Ray 12 kayak: http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ , my Jeep Grand Cherokee, my sailplane: http://www.nimbus.org.uk/sn_103.htm, and my bicycle.  Don't have a skate board anymore....

I'll comment on my experience with it, looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (May 16, 2008)

*Fanatec Delivery Status Update*

The Fanatec folks are quick to respond to email inquiries and are very positive/friendly, impressive. I was emailed today by their customer support department that there was a delay in clearing customs (that is predictable) and that the Wheels should arrive at the USA warehouse today to be shipped via DHL quickly on to our homes. A DHL tracking number will be provided via email. I am glad to hear this as I need to plan on being home to recieve it or shortly after it arrives.

One of the best procurement and shipping status reporting capabilities I have seen is on the newegg web site. Amazon, and Yahoo are a good examples too. Not an advertizement, just a fact.

So the shipping situation is looking good to me now as is the customer support.

I am a believer in German made products, I lived in Germany for 3 years (1978-1981) near Frankfurt, an experience I will remember fondly, a truly beautiful country. I've never been disapointed in anything I paid for in Germany, including some expensive hi-fi equiipment.

Once I recieve the wheel, I will do a review and post it.

Mike


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

Any chance you can rip it apart ? ..  ever wheel i have had has broken due to how the wheel connects to the rest of the unit.

Thrustmaster did there much older one with a steal shaft which was ok if you were handy with a screw driver and spanner every so often now they just snap....


----------



## MikeVictor (May 16, 2008)

*Rip it apart??!!*

No, I won't be taking it apart, not while it's under warranty and probably never.  I have seen the insides of it on some posts someplace and maybe on u-tube, not sure of the later.

My old trusty MOMO hasn't broken in any way like you have experienced, and it's been manhandled some.

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (May 22, 2008)

*I have a tracking number now*

Recieved an notice via email today from Fanatec that my Fanatec Wheel has been picked up by DHL in California and is enroute to me now. Expected delivery is next week.  So I have a tracking number now, finally.  Apparently, US customs/security delays occured beyond the control of anyone.   Will post next week (hopefully) my initial impressions of it.  Will answer questions about it posted here or PM'd/emailed to me.

My interest in this wheel started with it's pedals as they might be useable with my joy stick for aviation sims I have.  Will give that a try as well.  I was interested in obtaining a wheel set that would enable me to be more precise in my wheel, brake, accelerator inputs to optimize my cornering in GPL (GPL will pass it's 10 year aniversary this Fall).

It would be a significant improvement if the vendors of Fanatec wheels could adopt a  web based shipment tracking and reporting capability similar to that provided by newegg.com where steps in the shipment process are reported on their web site both before and after the local shipper picks up the package.  I would add a step "bogged down in US customs" as a step...  

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (May 28, 2008)

*I got my Fanatec Porsche 911 Wheel at lunchtime today*

The Fanatec Porsche 911 wheel set arrived via DHL today.

Set it up as per the instructions provided in a .pdf manaul on the thumb drive provided.

Didn't have much time, on my lunch break.

Got to the point of entering GPL and was not able to use the wheel. Tried to calibrate it within GPL, but GPL did not recognize it..yet. I probably need to make some adjustments to my game input device hardware manager and perhaps from within GPL to get it to work.  Will try that after work tonight.

The box arrived undamaged, and all the parts were in the box.  Put it together, but having some trouble getting the lap top wings firmly afixed, need to work that some more later.  Not sure what I did wrong, I've tightened it up and followed the instructions..  I suspect I missed something or need to tighten more.  Anyone with experience with this yet.

The doggle seems to be working, it flashed when I pushed the button on it and went off after a while when I went through the steps to get it to communicate with the wheel and then the pedals,  seems OK, not sure yet till I get it working in GPL or GTR which I also have.

Back to work, more later,

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (Jun 2, 2008)

I have sucessfully used the Fanatec Wheel in GPL and GTR2 so far including the use of GPL Shift.

At first I was a bit concerned about the wireless connnection, but I think one just has to make sure there are no metal or electronic items between the wireless doggle and the pedals or wheel and of course there might be a problem with signals in the area that could interfere with the wireless connectivity.  But the wireless aspect of it seems to work well.

The wheel is very nicely done, I like it a lot. However, the cable connectors on the power cable used to hook up the pedals (if you don't use batteries) are not as firmly connected as I would wish them to be.  If you use the lap wings, the wheel can mover around a bit and work the connetor loose.  Same is true of the connector to the pedals,  if you move them some during heavy use, the connector may come loose a bit.  If you use batteries, then no problem.  If the wheel is clamped to at table and the pedals are afixed to something, this should not be an issue.  Regarding connectors, the prevously reported spark that occurs when plugging in the wheel to the power line still happens, but not to the point that their is any danger that I can see.  A minor thing if you don't unplug it much which I will not be doing.  So the wheel gets a good grade from me, but the cable connectors are...satisfactory, needs some improvement. (not an issue when using batteries which is the primary intention of this product to begin with..I am using batteries all lthe time now, will only use the cable as a back up).


The illuminated numbers help when configuring buttons, like in GPL Shift and all games.

The Pedals are very nice I think and with the added steel plate and rubber mat under them, they do not move much at all if any, less than my MOMO pedals I think.  However the MOMO has a flip down carpet grabber that works very well..on carpet.  That would be a nice improvement as most people have carpet.

The only issue I have with the pedals is mostly due to my own personal desire, and that is to have about 25% less pressure needed for the brake pedal. I am used to the MOMO pedals that require light pressure for the brake and throttle pedals.  I am used to using mostly my big toe to input very light braking changes.  I can't do that as easily with these new pedals as more pressure is needed and my left foot just isn't calibrated yet.  Perhaps with some experience, I will get used to it.  I understand that the pedals are supposed to be more realistic than other wheel/pedal sets.  This may be more of a personal taste critque.  The pedals are excellent without the issues I saw posted about them before...but I do wish I could use my big toe to finesse the brakes like I used to..maybe with some practice.

I did use the shifter buttons on the back of the wheel and the 7 gear shifter as well.  both worked just fine.  If you use the lap wings instead of fixing the wheel to a table, then the two shifter buttons on the wheel will probably work best for you.  This is because using the shifter tends to move the wheel around a bit though I was able to use it like this. I've never used  a shifter, but I liked it.  One must get used to steering with one hand while shifting though, and that can be a lot. I will probably stick to the shifter "paddle" buttons on the back of the wheel as I will be mostly using the lap wings.  But I found the shifter to work very well with very positive movement between gears, not sloppy at all, and firm enough so it seems more realistic, not like grabing a wet noodle and slinging it about like some shifters, so I have head.  And I didn't feel that the shifter was moving about that much as I used it, it may be a bit stiffer than was reported on the beta version, not sure, or maybe i don't have big heavy paws like some beta testers.... ;-) And the clacking sound when shifting that some critized, I found to be very helpfull to hear and know that a solid shift was made without looking to see if it did. And with all that loud engine noise, wheels sqealling and such going on ( yeah baby!!) the sound is not too loud or distracting, infact I liked it and it was helpfull).

So, this is a much improved wheel set compared to the beta version IMHO and a good purchase, just be aware that the brake may be firmer than you are used to by design, more realistic.  I would recommend the wheel at the going price.

Oh yes, the lap top wings go on very easy...if you read the friggin directions.... doah...

Mike


----------



## newconroer (Jun 2, 2008)

While wheels/pedals get better, the main issue is compatibility-interfacing to a customers desk or table or floor etc. 

Without a sturdy solid frame, like a driving seat/housing, it's a bit rough trying to really make use of some of these products.

I'd like to see a company sell a chair, with a mountable steering wheel and pedals for a decent price. Because honestly, a couple of steel tubes and a seat(nothing fancy), is not that expensive.


----------



## MikeVictor (Jun 2, 2008)

*Fanatec*

That is so true.  Not everyones computer desk or lap is compatible with geting the best experience out of a wheel set.

One  reason I like to use my lap is so the wheel be at a comfortable level and I do not have to reach upward above the desktop level to grasp the wheel which is unatural to do.

I could attach it to my desk, but the lap level is much more comfortable.

I'd be interested in buying/building some sort of structure to mount this on.

The fanatec wheel gets a green light from me at this point.  Will be providing addtional comments as i gain experience with it and as I learn about it's reliablity and playability.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (Jun 3, 2008)

*Fanatec Wheel Review update*

I sent an email to their support desk asking if there was a way for me to lighten the brake pressure without violating the warranty.  No, I expected that.  So I won't be doing that for sure. I may look into it after the warrantey period if I have not become very good at braking with it the way it is now.

The support person told me via email that beta testers requested that the brakes be firmed up a bit, so they did that. And I admit, they do seem to be about what you'd expect in a real car, so they were right to do that so I have no complaint, just a personal preference. I seem to be getting a bit used to it now that I am practicing with the wheel.

Also, the support person told me that the Fanatec wheel brake pedal is actually less firm (easier to compress) than the Logitec G25. That being the case, then the Fanatec pedals must be easier to to make small changes in brake input and feel the difference via your big toe or whatever you brake with... ;-)

The more I use this wheel set, the more I like it. If I was a beta tester, I would jump on the opportunity to get it at half price and either sell my beta test version or keep it as a back up or "hanger queen".

In fact, I'd like some of that action, would like to be a beta tester for hardware and software like this. 

So far, I've had little trouble with the wireless connection's reliability. Now I just plug in the doggle and after a few seconds, the pedals and wheel begin to work. Don't seem to have a problem with the wheel and pedals calibration while in GPL. And have experienced very very little EMI and then only for a couple seconds. 

I have GTR2 and may get rFactor later so I can participate in all my groups races (LoPeN). I know it works well wtih GTR2 (which I am no good at).

I am probably going to mount the wheel on my keyboard tray on the PC desk to see how that works. Need to get back to work, more later.

Mike


----------



## MikeVictor (Jun 10, 2008)

*Fanatec Porsche Wheel*

http://forum.racesimcentral.com/showthread.php?t=298533&highlight=fanatec&page=4

My comments on the Fanatec Porsche Wheel.

Mike


----------



## Fanatec (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi
There are a lot of news around the Porsche wheel on my blog at www.911wheel.com
Due to the great success of the community test for the Porsche 911 Turbo wheel we are now looking for Community Testers again for our new products:

- Clubsport Pedals for Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel: High-end pedals (at a reasonable price) made of aluminium and with superb sensors

- Porsche 911 Carrera Wheel for PC: Great performance and excellent value for your money

- Porsche 911 Turbo S Wheel for Xbox360: Finally a decent choice for simracers on the Xbox360

- RennSport Wheel Stand: The perfect and simple solution to play without a table. Super solid and easy to stow away.
http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=220&lang=en

- RennSport Cockpit: Designed especially for the Porsche wheel

- Clubsport table clamp: Add-on for all Porsche wheels to make the shifter installation more sturdy and to adjust the angle of the wheel
http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=291&lang=en

Please register in the 911 Wheel Club and then fill out the registration form to participate. I am confident that we can repeat the great success of the Porsche 911 Turbo wheel community test and make better products for you.

Bye
Thomas


----------



## MikeVictor (Sep 19, 2008)

*Porsche 911 Turbo Pedals Tester?*

I would like to be a tester for the pedals...

And would like to have  a set actually...

Mike


----------

